# Repararacion de dvd, no enciende y bad disc.



## maezca (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola, abro este tema para que me ayuden a reparar mi dvd (con home teather) philips.
Este ya desde hace un año aproximadamente tiene el problema de que al colocar una pelicula empieza a leerla y despues de un rato sale en la pantalla "bad disc". 
Luego hace unos meses dejo de abrir la bandeja y yo suponia que era la gomita floja.
Ayer lo abri para arreglarlo, ya que con anterioridad habia arreglado un dvd que tenia el mismo porblema de "no disc" y lo solucione cambiando el motor spindle. 
Realize lo mismo en este dvd (reemplazo de motor) y note que la gomita del motor de la bandeja estaba buena. Me fije y no le llega voltaje al motor de la bandeja y al motor spindle. Pero si al que mueve el laser. 
Revise la fuente y tenia un condensador de 1000uf x 16v inflado, por lo que lo reemplaze por uno nuevo. 
Aun asi seguia sin llegarle corriente a ambos motores. y tambien me di cuenta que el CI driver de los motores calentaba mucho.

Despues intente medir el voltaje de salida de la fuente (el que va hacia la placa controladora.) y la salida de 5v me dio: 2.84v y la salida de 12v: 6.50v aprox. Supuse que estos voltajes tan bajos eran devido a la caida porduicida por estar conectada a la placa, por lo que desconecte y quise medir el voltaje, y seguia igual, pero al volver a conectar el cable, *no volvio a encender el dvd* chequie y esta todo bien conectado. Cabe aclarar que no produje ningun corto y todo fue hecho cuidadndo todos los detalles. Aun asi la fuente en la salida de 5v. sigue entregando los 2.84v y la salida de 12v nada. (supongo que esta en stand-by)

Lo que necesitaria saber, es como vollver a hacer que mi dvd encienda nuevamente, para luego ver por que entrega esos voltaje bajos y no llega tension a los motores.

Aclaro que este dvd al tener un amplificador de 200wrms tiene una fuente smps mucho mas grande a uno comun y ademas posee salidas de -27v 0v 35v .



*
Adjunto fotos:*

Driver de los motores, calienta:






Soldaduras de la fuente.




Capacitor nuevo.




Capacitor nuevo.




Detalle de capacitor inflado




Vista aerea del dvd, la placa de atras, es la que contiene el decodificador de video y aplificador de audio.




Frente




Capacitor inflado


----------



## oscarzx (Dic 12, 2011)

amigo debes cambiar todos los condensadores que estan asociados al circuito en el cual se encontraba el filtro inchado, si dices que estan bajos los voltajes de fuente debes revisar esta antes de meter mano a la lógica, lo que no entiendo es que dices que no prende, pero tienes voltajes incorrectos?, entonces como estas encendiendo la fuente? los voltajes de stand-by estan bien? que modelo es el dvd?


----------



## maezca (Dic 12, 2011)

todabia no meti mano en la logica, salvo por el motor.

Te explico lo que no me prende: Despues de hacer una medicion volvi a conectar todos los cables, pero al poner el boton de encendido, (o con el control remoto) no se enciende la pantallita del dvd, cosa que antes lo hacia. Pero aunque no se encienda la pantalla los voltajes siguen apareciendo (es decir la fuente permanece encendida) .

Si tengo voltajes in correctos, 5v: 2.84, 12v: 4.80 (aveces mas).

En cuanto a los capacitores debo cambiarlos por unos nuevos, o los puedo reciclar? (es te inchado lo cambie por uno nuevo) y es necesario cambiarlos, aunque no esten inflados?

el modelo es: philips hts 3090/55

me olvidaba: Se escucha en la fuente un zumbido al estar encendida, este zumbido  ya lo habia escuchado antes en fuentes de pc.


----------



## oscarzx (Dic 12, 2011)

pueden ser filtros, y debes cambiarlos por capacitores nuevos, no se deben reciclar electrolíticos, primero por que son baratos y segundo por que aunque físicamente se vean bien, pueden estar secos o desvalorizados y hacer que el circuito falle como en este caso, cambia de los que sospeches y los del circuito ya que es mejor por que detrás de ese que estaba malo vienen otros que pueden fallar en poco tiempo, en una reparación lo hacemos por seguridad para que no nos vuelvan a traer el aparato al poco tiempo por garantía.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 12, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> Lo que necesitaria saber, es como vollver a hacer que mi dvd encienda nuevamente, para luego ver por que entrega esos voltaje bajos y no llega tension a los motores.
> 
> Aclaro que este dvd al tener un amplificador de 200wrms tiene una fuente smps mucho mas grande a uno comun y ademas posee salidas de -27v 0v 35v .
> 
> ...




Estas pidiendo cualquiera, como querres que arranque el DVD si la fuente no te engrega las tensiones?

No le pidas peras al olmo

Desconecta la placa de control del DVD y checa la fuente en esas condiciones deberia tener los valores nominales de tensiones, si no las tiene el problema es la fuente y por lo tanto deber ser reparada para luego ver que seucede con la placa, antes imposible


----------



## maezca (Dic 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Estas pidiendo cualquiera, como querres que arranque el DVD si la fuente no te engrega las tensiones?
> 
> No le pidas peras al olmo
> 
> Desconecta la placa de control del DVD y checa la fuente en esas condiciones deberia tener los valores nominales de tensiones, si no las tiene el problema es la fuente y por lo tanto deber ser reparada para luego ver que seucede con la placa, antes imposible



jaja lo pense, pero me desconcerto el hecho de que de un momento al otro no encendio jaj. mañana voy por los condensadores.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2011)

no entendiste, enchufa la DVD a la red y con la placa de control deconectada de la fuente encende y verifica las tensiones, si la fuente esta bien las tensiones tienen que estar en sus valores, y habra que interpretar que el problema esta en la placa, si las tensiones estan fuera de valor, la fuente esta dañada.

Hace eso antes de medir ningún capacitor, las pruebas se hacen en orden, no hacerlo es enredar el trabajo y luego no enteder que sucedio o que tiene.

Acostumbrate a ser ordenado, porque si empezas a cambiar piezas sin hacer la pruebas pertinentes primero enmascaras la falla original y alli no la arreglás más


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

Bueno, ya habia medido las tensiones de la fuente, con la placa desconectada y eran muy bajas (5v: 0.62v y 12v: 1.64v)
Cambie lo electroliticos que estaban cerca del dañado, (termine cambiando todos) y ahora directamente no entrega voltaje. Pero se escucha el zumbido, como que una parte esta fucionando.


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

Estuve revisando la placa por que lei que habia que medir una resistencia de valor alto en la entrada del capacitor de rectificacion , estan bine. Despues ya que tenia la vista ahi, mire cerca y hay un termisor ntc, color verde, que tiene el encapsulado un poco blanco lo mido aver si variaba la resistencia con el calor y esta en corto, da continuidad. Esto podria ser parte del problema?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2011)

Detenete y razona lo realizado, cambiaste los capacitores y ya no arranco, alguno lo has puesto al reves, hasta que no te de la tensión nominal no la conectes a la otra placa.

Si haces un cambio y empeora no podes buscar en otro lado, tenes que volverte sobre tus pasos y ver que has echo mal, corregir y luego seguir

Sin un plano es imposible ir a ninguna parte, salvo que hayas reparado cientos de ellas y ya te la sepas de memoria, *que modelo es tu ´DVD?* urge conseguir el manual de servicio, ya que a tientas y a ciegas solo le haras más daño


----------



## oscarzx (Dic 13, 2011)

panda este es el modelo que dejo el amigo maezca philips hts 3090/55, lo estuve buscando en el club pero no encontre esa referencia, encontre la  hts 3300, pero no se si sea igual.


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Detenete y razona lo realizado, cambiaste los capacitores y ya no arranco, alguno lo has puesto al reves, hasta que no te de la tensión nominal no la conectes a la otra placa.
> 
> Si haces un cambio y empeora no podes buscar en otro lado, tenes que volverte sobre tus pasos y ver que has echo mal, corregir y luego seguir
> 
> Sin un plano es imposible ir a ninguna parte, salvo que hayas reparado cientos de ellas y ya te la sepas de memoria, *que modelo es tu ´DVD?* urge conseguir el manual de servicio, ya que a tientas y a ciegas solo le haras más daño



no aun no la conecte a la otra placa. Revise los capacitores que cambie y la polaridad es correcta, lo comprobe ya que en la mascara de componentes esta marcada la polaridad de estos.Tambien los valores son identicos, ¿podrian ser que sean falsos y esten erroneos los valores? Aunque segun parecen son buenos.

El modelo es el que te dijo oscarsz.



Encontre el manual de servicio. Aca se los dejo: http://www.4shared.com/document/1TjrfBnS/Philips_HTS-3090_audio.html


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2011)

Gracias Oscar, ubique la HTS3090, la estudio un poco y más tarde comento


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

ok muchas gracias. Yo estoy intentando interpretarla, me cuesta por que no soy experto por talvez algo saquemos. Encuanto al  NTC que vi en corto no afecta en nada por que esta en serie con la alimentacion.


----------



## zopilote (Dic 13, 2011)

Todos lo hechan la culpa a los  condensadores, cuando un diodo esta con fugas se suele medir esos valores que mensionas, y cuando no hay 5v los dvd no encienden.


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

entonces que me recomendas, que mida los diodos? segun tengo entendido, ¿para saber si tienen fugas hay que tener un multimetro analogico, yo tengo digital, tambien se puede?



segun lo que entendi del manual devo, verificar q953, q956 y si estan mal repararlas, si no chequiar ic952 si no anda q959 y si no reparar q959 y de ultima el trafo. Esta bien esto? lo realizo o no vale la pena?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

revisa si no pusiste algún capacitor al revés y revisa los diodos de la fuente,no toques nada mas asta tener la fuente funcionando correctamente


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

Bueno revise el puente de diodos y estaba ok.
Despues revise todos los capcitores nuevamente.: y me lleve una sorpresa, habia colocado un capcitor bastante escondido entre otro componentes al revez  ahora ya lo inverti.
Ahora si entrega voltajes, pero siguen siendo bajos. 
Estas son las lecturas: salida de 5v: 0.76v. Salida de 12v: 2.11v . Salida BK5 (no se que es) 2.39v.

Disculpen lo del capacitor, se camuflo entre otros componentes y no lo habia visto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

volvé a revisar todo ,uno por uno ,alguno mas tiene que estar al revés


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

bueno, creo que ahora no me van confiar mucho en mi ajaja.. Revise 3 veces (sin mentir jaja) y estan correctos. Esto voltajes son muy parecidos a los que tenia antes de efectuar el cambio de los capactitores.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

entonces los capacitores y los diodos ya están bien,es hora de medir resistores fuera de valor


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> entonces los capacitores y los diodos ya están bien,es hora de medir resistores fuera de valor



entendido. solo dos preguntas: 1) Debo quitar una punta de la resistencia o la puedo medir en el circuito
2) de que parte me recomendas que mida primero: la de alto voltaje o de bajo voltaje.?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

primero descarga todos capacitores y luego espesa por donde quieras,yo comensaria por la parte de vaja tencion,o sea el secundario de la fuente


----------



## pandacba (Dic 13, 2011)

Antes que nada medi que entre el pin 1 y el 4 del puente de diodos BD901 tengas lo siguiente

debes tener aproximadamente entre 285 y 302Vdc

Corrobora esa medida si esta presente segui adelante, si no avisanos y deci que valor mediste


Si el paso anterior estuvo ok medi lo siguiente

La R912 de 220K, a esta levantala porque tiene un alto valor y puesta te dara una lectura falsa
luego medi la R920 de 47ohms sin levantar nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

eso eso,me falto especificar lo que dijo panda


pandacba dijo:


> Para medir las R por lo general no hace falta levantarla, salvo en los casos que asi te especifiquemos
> 
> Empeza midiendo la R920 de 220K, como tiene un valor elevado levantala de un extremo,
> 
> Luego medi la R920 de 47 ohms


----------



## maezca (Dic 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Para medir las R por lo general no hace falta levantarla, salvo en los casos que asi te especifiquemos
> 
> Empeza midiendo la R920 de 220K, como tiene un valor elevado levantala de un extremo,
> 
> Luego medi la R920 de 47 ohms



pusistes dos veces r920, la primera es r902 y esa tiene como valor 220ohm no Kohm. la segunda esta bien.
Igualmente las medi y dan: r902: 216ohm r920: 48ohm. Estan correctas. mañana me fijo bien las demas..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 13, 2011)

anda distraído el panda,temporada de apareamiento creo


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

Si el Dr House le dice a los otros médicos: eres un id..... y nadie se enoja yo puedo decir lo mismo!!!!
Donde puse dos veces 920??? de donde sacaste 902??? 

esta escrito y sin modificar si no lean sus mail *R912* y es de 220K que tiene que ver la 902 con la 920????

Ni siquieras te das cuenta que es lo que estoy haciendo, estoy siguiendo la linea que lleva desde el +B  al pin 7 del IC902 la tensión necesaria para que este arranque

Estoy siguiendo un examen ordenado te hice medir sobre el puente de diodos, y si esa medida estaba bien que continuaras con esas resistencias, la R902 esta antes de todo eso, se debe trabajar ordenado, pero es eviente que no lo sabes hacer por eso te parecio normal pero te equivocaste y a las pruebas me remito.

Encima de quedar mal no veo si el valor de tensión esta en el rango y como te equivocaste no me pusiste el valor de R912

Digo yo para que te habre puesto que es de alto valor, puede que tengas problemas visuales, suele pasar aumenta el tamaño de la ventana asi las letras y números se veran mejor.

Obvio que me puedo equivocar y de echo lo hago pero no fue este el caso

Si quieres que te ayude mide en el orden que yo te pida, no te dije que midieras todas, solo mido en los puntos que son significativos primero, si no hay nada raro voy en un orden determinado por el resto, si te pones a medir sin ton ni son no me servira para nada.
Tu decides


----------



## maezca (Dic 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Si el Dr House le dice a los otros médicos: eres un id..... y nadie se enoja yo puedo decir lo mismo!!!!
> Donde puse dos veces 920??? de donde sacaste 902???
> 
> esta escrito y sin modificar si no lean sus mail *R912* y es de 220K que tiene que ver la 902 con la 920????
> ...



disculpame. Deduje que era 902 por que en el primer mensaje (sin editar) habian 2 920. 920 y 902 puede prestar a la confusion a la hora de teclarlas, por eso lo puse eso.
Tampoco estaba lo del voltaje.

Ahora mismo lo mido y te aviso. Disculpame  .



Bueno,medi el voltaje en el puente de diodos entre el pin 1 y 4  y me desconcerto bastante. pongo las puntas del tester (en el rango 1000v dc) y primero marca 1v despues sube hasta 140v aprox y decae. Vuelvo a poner y aveces paraca mas o menos y luego vuelve a 1v. Supuse que no hacian buen contacto las puntas por lo que repase la soldadura de esos pines, pero sigue igual.

R912 = 218kohm . esta buena.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 14, 2011)

el capacitor de el puente diodo lo cambiaste?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

Bien, viste que era importante, seguir los pasos. 

Deja que se descargue y desolda el transistor swiching el mosfet, y medi de nuevo cuanto mide en los mismos puntos 1 y 4, al parecer esta trabajando en media onda.

Medi y comentame, para descargar ese filtro te recomiendo una lámpara de unos 40W con dos cables o un PTC de los que se usan en TV.

Espero los datos de la medición para seguir


----------



## maezca (Dic 14, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el capacitor de el puente diodo lo cambiaste?



eran 2, si los cambie. Los unicos 2 que no cambie son los filtros de la salida para el amplificador. todos los demas si.




pandacba dijo:


> Bien, viste que era importante, seguir los pasos.
> 
> Deja que se descargue y desolda el transistor swiching el mosfet, y medi de nuevo cuanto mide en los mismos puntos 1 y 4, al parecer esta trabajando en media onda.
> 
> ...



hay dos mosfet cual de los dos? o ambos?
Si tenes razon hay que seguir los pasos, espero aprender eso para el futuro...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 14, 2011)

Perdon, quita los dos


----------



## maezca (Dic 14, 2011)

Bueno disculpa por la demora, lo que sucedio fue que saque los mosfets, y el puente de diodos comenzo a hacer lo mismo, por que lo que empeze a sospechar de mi tester como sabia que la bateria no era muy nueva me fui a comprar otra. Pero seguia haciendo lo mismo. Entonces lo puse en la maxima escala de alterna y medi el tomacorrientes y por sorpresa, hace lo mismo, tira voltajes altos y despues queda en 000 y esta haciendo buen contacto. En mediciones de bajo voltaje funciona bien. 
Antes media bien los voltajes altos, supongo que habra que cambiarlo, es un teste chino (de esos clasicos)


----------



## maezca (Dic 14, 2011)

bueno medi una fuente de pc y evidentemente mide culquier verdura.. asi que en la brevedad voy a conseguir otro y les voy a dar datos mas precisos.


----------



## oscarzx (Dic 15, 2011)

y ya probaste si te enciende el display


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 16, 2011)

Buenas!

estas seguro de que la NTC esta en buen estado ?

espero que la fuente no se este "autoprotegiendo"

saludos!


----------



## maezca (Dic 16, 2011)

ahora estoy esperando haber si mañana me compro un tester nuevo. el ntc marca continuidad. pero No creo que sea ya que entrega voltaje, aunque bajos.

para oscarzx aun no, tiene los voltajes muy bajos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 16, 2011)

una fuente de dvd  me da voltajes raros y es porque esta en modo sleep ,cerca del optoplador tiene una ficha y en esa ficha un cable y un pulsador que pone a chassis una de las patitas del optocoplador y ese es el encendido,cuando esa patita se pone a chasis las tenciones de la fuente se normalizan y el dvd enciende


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 17, 2011)

Buenas!



el-rey-julien dijo:


> una fuente de dvd  me da voltajes raros y es porque esta en modo sleep ,cerca del optoplador tiene una ficha y en esa ficha un cable y un pulsador que pone a chassis una de las patitas del optocoplador y ese es el encendido,cuando esa patita se pone a chasis las tenciones de la fuente se normalizan y el dvd enciende



Debo de confesar que eso se me ocurrio cuando estaba posteando la primera contestacion al post mas arriba pero senti miedo de decir una burrada y que *pandacba* me pegue un bambusazo en la cabeza 

el que no pueda salir del modo standby tambien es una posibilidad

saludos!

p.d: pudiste medir algo maeska ?


----------



## maezca (Dic 17, 2011)

Bueno: Consegui un multimetro.
Realize las siguientes medidas(indicadas por panda): 
                                                                    Puente de diodos sin mosfet: 300v
                                                                   Puente de diodos con mosfet: 297v
Con respecto a lo que menciona su masjestad (julien) yo lo estoy probando con el pulsador del mismo dvd. Me fije se habia una ficha cerca del optoacoplador y no pero hay una ficha (cn953 )que contiene muchos cables hay uno que dice on/off





NarXEh dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



recien leo tu mensaje, las ultimas mediciones recien las deje. los voltajes siguen igual. Se habra dañado el pulsador? ahora voy a desarmar esa placa para ver como esta.


----------



## oscarzx (Dic 19, 2011)

tengo un monitor lcd en el taller el cual tiene los voltajes de fuente bien, pero no enciende, también estoy sospechando del pulsador, creo que es una de las primeras cosas que hay que revisar jeje


----------



## maezca (Dic 19, 2011)

oscarzx dijo:


> tengo un monitor lcd en el taller el cual tiene los voltajes de fuente bien, pero no enciende, también estoy sospechando del pulsador, creo que es una de las primeras cosas que hay que revisar jeje



ya lo revise y esta en buen estado...


----------



## maezca (Dic 19, 2011)

Bueno, empeze a hacer algunas mediciones como lei en el procedimiento de reparacion de este dvd. Me fije los voltajes de IC952 y estan bajos, por ejemplo la salida de 13.20v esta a 3.48v. Que son parecidos  los voltaje que me entrega a la salida la fuente. Despues debia ver si funcionaba q959 este no lo pude comprobar. mañana veo de sacarlo y ver si funciona el transistor (si no es necesario avisenmen) despues de leer bastante acerca de fuentes switching decide ver la parte de retroalimentacion, en la salida del optoacoplador (pines 3 y 4) y es de 0.25v, la verdad es que no se interpretar estos voltajes/ mediciones...
tambien me fije el diodo rapido del secundario, desolde un terminal y lo chequie, aparentemente esta bien.


----------



## maezca (Ene 5, 2012)

bueno, segui mirando y probando, y vi que la salida bk5 tiene los 5v esta (segun entiendo) sale antes del mosfet (q953) para los 5v.  entonces sospeche de este lo comprobe con un circuito para mosfet y funciona bien, asi que no se por donde puede venir la falla.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2012)

> tambien me fije el diodo rapido del secundario, desolde un terminal y lo chequie, aparentemente esta bien.


medidor de diodos rápidos mira por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuentes-atx-pierden-potencia-tiempo-70694/


----------



## maezca (Mar 2, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> medidor de diodos rápidos mira por acá https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuentes-atx-pierden-potencia-tiempo-70694/



voy a intentar cambiarlos, crees que pierden su rapidez tan subitamente?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 2, 2012)

para mi que si queman por temperatura si pierden rapides,pero no estoy muy seguro de que pasa


----------



## maezca (Mar 2, 2012)

vaaah cambie el diodo rapido, el tl431, una resistencia que no me gustaba  y sigue igual.
puedo notar  que en q956: B:13.80 C:4.41 E: 3.46 cuando segun el manual B y C deberian tener 12.3 y E:11.50

hay una resistencia (R777) que llega a la base de este trasistor(esta es la resistencia que cambie y es de 6.8k) en el pin que llega del trafo (no del trafo pero de esa zona) hay 13.97 y del otro lado de la resistencia 3.45v. :O

Lo que me llama la atencio que en la borneras, hay una salida que se llama bk5v que tiene 5v exactos, siguiendo la pista de esta terminal me lleva a que esquiva del mosfet (q953) y que la salida del mosfet (salida de 5v) hay 0.53v


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 18, 2012)

Me re perdí en fin
primero_ y esto para la próxima siempre testea tu tester antes que el circuito a medir
segundo_ las fuente de DVD no arranca sin la placa mather a no detectar tensión en el opt esta no enciende en su totalidad 
tercero_ la fuente si esta algo mal en la carga tendera a pulsar o sea sube la tensión a su valor y cae a cero no solo por protección sino porque te esta hablando
cuarto_ un osciloscopio te muestra la lectura del pulso de arranque y de corto ancho del mismo para decirte X problema 
quinto_ si una fuente no arranca es normal que no empieces por ella sino por la placa mather alimentándola con una fuente auxiliar al finalizar se prosigue con la de la fuente es a la inversa de método original, recuerda que después de la válvula los métodos cambiaron.
Sexto_ es cierto que no podemos escribir los sonidos entonces decimos: zumbido, pitido, silbido (como dijo el chapulín colorado mis antenitas de vinilo hacen pi pi pi) por lo que no se que es eso, pero es uno de los datos mas importante en la reparación (ya lo dijo mi profesor oído, tacto, olfato, vista y si es posible pásale la lengua y no es joda así detectamos la tensión en algunos casos que el tester no esta “ojo” no sirve para 220 o para saber si un capacito derrama ) ojo esto es de la vieja escuela

¿porque mi tester no lee la tensiones si es que sube a un valor y baja? 

primero punto medio_ el tester no es un buen medidor como se sabe por ejemplo el mío solo lee tensiones si esta no se pasa de 450Hz y la escala máxima es de 10.000Hz Vpp por eso se pasa a leer con el osciloscopio nótese que el analógico tiene un rango de frecuencia es min. y si hay un refresco de 1000Hz este no sabrá que esta eso solo leerá una tensión promedio y o errática 

bueno como me acuerde de cosas que e reparado escribo. Con respecto a tu DVD lo rapare una vez y haber si es él tiene un integrado KA3843 smd??? 

Sleep pop°


----------



## maezca (Mar 23, 2012)

recien veo el mensaje (descuide un poco me email) La fuente la estoy probando con las demas placas y pasa esto, la fuente esta "pulsando"como decis, supongo que eso es el optoacoplador (no estoy seguro) 
Tambien zumba, pero es dificil de explicar.
no tengo osciloscopio, asi que me tengo que valer de mi tester 

y no, no tiene es integrado, tiene un ka7500c encapsulado dip (comun)

mañana pruebo con una fuente generica aver si me enciende y comento los nuevos resultados.


----------



## HERNAAAN (Sep 26, 2012)

Hola maezca

Antes que nada preguntarte si ya pudiste reparar el DVD?

por otro lado el zumbido lo puede estar generando alguna de las bobinas que se usan de filtros o alguno de los trafos, es por que no le llega el voltaje correcto y no trabaja como debe ser y provoca como un chillido que te mata el oido... Posible sugerencia si no lo has hecho, revisaria la tension antes de los trafos, despues y en la salida de los reguladores,

Un saludo!


----------



## maezca (Sep 26, 2012)

HERNAAAN dijo:


> Hola maezca
> 
> Antes que nada preguntarte si ya pudiste reparar el DVD?
> 
> ...



no aun no. 
Pude cambiar el mosfet del cual hablaba y algunos transistores pequeños pero estos ultimos no por sus reemplazos exactos (de caracteristicas iguales pero no compatbiles pin a pin)
Pude hacer que salga de stand-by pero igualmente los voltajes no llegan a ser los indicados.

Para medir la salidas de los trafos con un simple multimetro en alterna lo puedo medir (pregunto por las altas frecuencias)?

gracias!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 26, 2012)

para medir le tenes que rectificar primero, con un diodo rapido y un capa pequeño ,con 10µf alcansa ponele una r de carga al capasitor para medir


----------



## maezca (Sep 29, 2012)

acabo de medir con el circuito que propuso el rey. Si bien en el manual de reparacion no me dice el voltaje de las salidas, supongo que esta dentro de lo esperable. exepto en T901 ( el trafo mas grande que da los 35 y 27v para el amplificador) ahi obtengo solamente 2 a 3volts.
hay una salida de voltaje (bk5) donde ahi si tengo los 5volts, y en la salida de 5v solamente tengo 1.7v
dejo marcado esa salida con un circulo rojo.


----------



## HERNAAAN (Sep 29, 2012)

Tenes continuidad entre las dos masas de la ficha? Si no es asi, segui las pìstas y fijate si tenes algun falso en algun componente que tire masa...

Un saludo!


----------



## maezca (Sep 29, 2012)

si hay continudad... gracias!


----------



## bahiarca (Mar 31, 2013)

lo pudiste arreglar?


----------



## maezca (Abr 1, 2013)

bahiarca dijo:


> lo pudiste arreglar?



No aun no, ahora mismo que tenia tiempo lo volvi a mirar y sigue igual, reemplaze unos transistores que yo habia reemplazado por unos parecidos por el modelo de transistor original y sigue igual.

Te comento, que cuando es en standby la fuente me entrega en la salida de 5v: 0.18v y en la de 12v: 1.73v
y al encederlo se "normaliza" a: 5v: 1.72v y la de 12v: 5.78v.

agradeceria cualquier dato que me puedas dar!


----------

